# Gear Rattle in M6



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

24 hrs into my new '04 M6 and I thought I heard the nefarious throw-out bearing rattle when I started from a stop.
This annoyance is common in the C-5, though GM swears there is nothing wrong. I had a C-5 coupe that sounded like the proverbial marbles in a can, though my current Z06 hardly does it.
Is this documented/common in the GTO? I would be inclined to think so as I believe its the same transmission.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i don't believe it's the throwout bearing the trans is built to take alot of power so it has beefy bearings and gears thats most likely what you are hearing kinda like that old m22 rockcrshers thats the same kind of noise correct?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Ask your dealer about a TSB concerning flywheel bolts or something that weren't tightened to spec at the factory. There was a discussion about this around here just the other day.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> i don't believe it's the throwout bearing the trans is built to take alot of power so it has beefy bearings and gears thats most likely what you are hearing kinda like that old m22 rockcrshers thats the same kind of noise correct?


Actually, I don't think thats what it is either, it was just what I remember it being called. I think you are correct in that it is the beefy nature of the trans. Something about square cut gears instead of beveled. I gather that this normal/to be tolerated, just like in the vette.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I have an 04 M6 and have the "rattle" (especially in the morning). I think there's a thread about the exhaust causing a rattle when cold. I haven't taken it to the dealer yet, but will soon.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i'm sure the trans has straight cut gears which causes the marble sound


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Throwout bearing makes noise like all T56's do. Push the clutch in and its as quiet as can be. Its normal, noisy, but normal.


----------

